# Can cockroaches make noises



## Magners (Mar 30, 2008)

Theres a funny noise in my room
Animal noise
And its definately not the snakes
And I don't think the GAL's or tarantula or snake-neck make squeaking noises
It sounds like a hamstery thing apart from theres obviously no hamsters in there either, or loose mice as we have kittens that manage to track down the smallest of crickets, the noise is coming from the general direction of a box of cockroaches I got Saturday night, so can they make noises? LOL :|


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

what kind of cockroach


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup, my dubias make tiny squeaky clicks.

Are you fairly young? Apparently there are some sounds and frequencies that are too high for older folks to hear - and I suspect that these guys "talking" is JUST on the edge of what humans can hear. The older you get, the more 'frayed' the tiny hairs that pick up sounds get - and the less you can hear the very high pitched sounds.


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I know certain species can make some form of noise, but this is generally from flapping their wings.

If the noise stops when you approach, then it's a cricket.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Yup, my dubias make tiny squeaky clicks.
> 
> Are you fairly young? Apparently there are some sounds and frequencies that are too high for older folks to hear - and I suspect that these guys "talking" is JUST on the edge of what humans can hear. The older you get, the more 'frayed' the tiny hairs that pick up sounds get - and the less you can hear the very high pitched sounds.


I have a colony of Dubias and have never heard them make an noise apart from moving around noises when they're walking on the cornflakes. Does that mean Im old lol? Im only 21


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm nearly 50 love but can hear the dubia high pitched noises at first I thought it was a new frequency for my tinitus as I'm losing my hearing with my disease and they say higher pitches go first would appear not so in my case ---------- weird noise mind lol.


----------



## Magners (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah Im 16 lol
I've moved them out of my room now cause they were irritating me so I banished them to the top of the stairs by the radiator so they don't get too cold lol


----------

